
Let's talk money … - cmod
What&#x27;s the smartest (and replicable) financial decision you made? What do you wish you had done in your 20s around money that you didn&#x27;t?
======
jryan49
\- Paid down all my debt as fast as possible

\- Front load my 401k by maxing out contributions with as much money as
possible as soon as possible

Wouldn't change a thing

------
charlesdm
Best? Not to be afraid of taking a calculated risk if the upside seems
worthwhile. Saving will get you nowhere, and neither will sticking to
investments that yield you 5% per year unless you already have substantial
wealth.

(This is not investment advice, I'm sure many people will disagree)

